# do rabbits (and other animals too) like it when we sing to them?



## nekobunny (Apr 15, 2010)

I was lying on the floor with my rabbit thumper, nuzzling and the usual affection. I had some music on and I was singing/humming to it, and occasionally her eyelids would drop slightly.

Does anyone know or think that they enjoy it? Just curious.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm sure they might.  It might be relaxing to them - well, that probably depends on the music in the background, but I'm sure your voice singing/humming makes them comfortable. 

When I sing to my cat he goes crazy. He gets all lovey-dovey and starts purring like crazy and rubbingup againstme and giving me loads of kisses, and tons of affection. haha. It's really cute.

Emily


----------



## iluvbunnies (Apr 15, 2010)

My birds dance when sing or hum to them


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 15, 2010)

Depends on how bad you are singing. LOL, just kidding. No, I think they like it. The buns I've had love music. And, they can't get out of me singing to them/him...


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 15, 2010)

not sure about my bunnies taste in music, but my older choc lab, brandy, loves listening to the radio. if she had her way she would spend her life in the back of the car with the radio on - either radio 4 (mainly speech) and classic fm (classical music).

the bunnies respond to voices but i've never tried singing to them


----------



## RandomWiktor (Apr 15, 2010)

It probably depends on the individual. My amazon parrot Sami loves it when people sing to him, and will sing along (well not the words, but kindof incoherent babbling to a tune) or do his "opera voice." Pretty Bird, my other 'zon, despises singing and the second you start she begins screaming, thrashing her toys, and snapping through the bars. Likewise, there was an odd woman who came to the zoo I used to work at every friday. She played the harp and sung to the tamarins, and they would sit there completely mesmerised. She tried this with the macaques and they attempted to pee on her through the bars. *shrugs*


----------



## hoppysammy (Apr 15, 2010)

I say yes, I used to be a musician in a former life, my dog would always sit next to me and seem as though he was interested in what was happening.

Our rabbit Sammy seems to like Sam Beam, with a preference for solo bootlegs and live recordings.


----------



## elrohwen (Apr 15, 2010)

You won't know til you try! But I imagine they probably would 

My gerbils used to looove when I played the cello and they would come out and sit up on the hind legs to watch me, so I think most animals have the capacity to realize music is something different and interesting.


----------



## nekobunny (Apr 15, 2010)

thanks for all the responses guys! ill keep doing it then


----------



## hln917 (Apr 15, 2010)

Every time I have to take my buns to the vet, I will sing to them in the car. Baci's song is Baci-razzi (Lady GaGa's Paparazzi) and Shade's song is Shakerdoodle. (KC & the Sunshine Band's Shake Your Booty) It relaxed them or at least that's the impression I get, unless they are just trying to zone out my voice!:shock:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 15, 2010)

I think that the bunny responds to the voice, not necessarily the song. Believe me, my bunnies would most certainly not enjoy my singing voice!! Think nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## Snowballbun (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't know about singing or music, but when I talk to my bun even when she's in her cage, she will start tooth purring and getting really relaxed. It's very cute.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 15, 2010)

I think it depends on who is singing! If it's me then I would say no 

I turn the radio on every morning in my bunny/piggy room. And the birds also have a radion on all day too. It's usually left on talk radio but sometimes I am listening to WMMS (rock station) and I wonder if it bothers them. For some reason I feel like animals prefer something more calming like soft rock or even country music.


----------



## Bex&Bun (Apr 15, 2010)

I was playing trumpet the other day and I thought it would freak my buns out but they either a) ignored me. or b) just enjoyed it to accompany their binky's!


----------



## bailey (Jan 27, 2013)

same, if i sing my rabbit he half closes his eyes and chatters his teeth; seems relaxed  i also i read in a house rabbit book that when they grind/chatter their teeth it can mean that your rabbit is happy


----------



## lauratunes12 (Jan 27, 2013)

My bunny is a lot calmer when I sing to her, but it's the same if I talk to her. My friend's horse is an anxious one, and she sings to him and he calms down right away. Talking, for her horse, doesn't do that.


----------



## Spikethebunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Spike loooves when I sing to him! Which I do a lot since I am in musical theatre and am always practicing. He is my best little critic, too, cause he turns his back to me and walks away when he doesn't like my song choice. But he faces me and sits and listens patiently when he likes it. He also loves movies and tv shows with singing (parks himself in front of Glee and Idol a lot).

We joke that we should have called him Simon Cowell, because sometimes when Idol is on and the person is really bad, he'll thump in protest, lol. It is the funniest thing to watch.


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 28, 2013)

As Patti said about her bunnies, Natasha will react to my talking to her, especially if I mention her name, but she doesn't seem to react any differently if I'm talking or (very rarely) singing. I've never seen her appear to notice if I've got music on the stereo or not. She will point her ears toward a speaker if a noise comes on during a TV show which she's not familiar with, but music doesn't seem to interest her. 

Scone, strangely enough, seemed to like Aaron Copland's works and and also J.S. Bach's music for harpsichord. I think it was because the sounds were very separate and simple, and he could follow the individual instruments, rather than the music being being sort of muddled together with lots of instruments and voices.


----------

